# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  تعريف القراءة

## غريب الدير

*بسم ألله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم*_تعريف القراءة_القراءة ليست مجرد تعارف الرموز المكتوبة (الحروف والكلمات)، وإنما هي سلسلة مترابطة من العمليات الحسية والمعرفية والوجدانية فهي تشمل عمليات: الانتباه، والإدراك، والتذكر، الفهم، والتذوق، والانفعال.
وتعرف القراءة بأنها:-
*عملية تفكير معقدة، تشمل تفسير الرموز المكتوبة (الكلمات والتراكيب)، وربطها بالمعاني، ثم تفسير تلك المعاني وفقاً لخبرات القارئ الشخصية.*= وبناء على ذلك فإن القراءة تتضمن عمليتين متصلتين هما:
العملية الأولي (ميكانيكية):
 ويقصد بها رؤية القارئ للتراكيب والكلمات والحروف المكتوبة عن طريق الجهاز البصري، والنطق بها بواسطة جهاز النطق.
العملية الثانية (عقلية):
 يتم خلالها تفسير المعنى، وتشمل الفهم الصريح (المباشر) والفهم الضمني (غير المباشر أو فهم ما بين السطور) والاستنتاج والتذوق، والاستمتاع، والتحليل، ونقد المادة المقروءة، وإبداء الرأي فيها.

أنواع القراءة
يقسم علماء التربية وتعليم اللغة العربية القراءة إلى نوعين أولهما من حيث الأداء وثانيهما من حيث الغرض وذلك على النحو التالي:-
أولاً:- تقسيم القراءة من حيث الأداء:
	فتنقسم القراءة من حيث الأداء إلى قسمين هما:
[1]- القراءة الجهرية:
	ويقصد بها نطق القارئ الكلمات أو الجمل بصوت مسموع، وهي تتطلب جهداً أكبر مما تتطلبه القراءة الصامته إذ لابد للقارئ من أن يستخدم عينيه ولسانه وشفتيه وسائر أعضاء النطق لإخراج الصوت، كما يتطلب ضبط النفس ونغمة الصوت والتعبير بملامح وقسمات الوجه للتأثير في المستمع، وهذا كله يتطلب جهداً عضوياً، إلى جانب الجهد الذهني.
وهذا النوع من القراءة مفيد جداً عند بدء تعليم القراءة للتلاميذ إذ يستطيع المعلم متابعة قراءتهم، وتصحيح أخطاء القراءة وعيوب النطق لدي كل تلميذ على حدة، كما أنها تدرب التلاميذ على حسن الإنصات وتحقيق أهداف الاستماع، والحصول على المعلومات عن طريق حاسة السمع.
*وتتميز القراءة الجهرية*:
أ- تعين القارئ على تذوق نواحي الجمال في النص المقروء وخاصة ما يتعلق الإيقاع الموسيقي.
ب- تنمى لدي القارئ الإحساس المرهف والتذوق الأدبي والاستمتاع بالقراءة
ج- تحقق لدي القارئ هدفاً نفسياً هو معالجة الخجل والانطواء وبث الثقة بالنفس والقدرة على مواجهة الآخرين.
د- تحقق هدفاً اجتماعياً وهو عن طريق التفاعل مع الآخرين والتأثير فيهم بالأداء الراقي.
*[2]- القراءة الصامتة:*
	ويقصد بها رؤية القارئ الكلمات وأدارك معانيها، والانتقال منها إلى الفهم بأنواعه، وإلي سائر المهارات والأنشطة القرائية من تذوق وتحليل وتقويم وغيرها دون  إشراك أعضاء النطق.
ويحتاج هذا النوع من القراءة دافع داخلي ينبع من ذات التلميذ وإحساسه واحتياجه وشوقه إلى القراءة
وتتميز القراءة الصامتة:
أ- هدفاً اقتصادياً، حيث تحقق الفهم والاستيعاب في وقت قصير وبجهد قليل.
ب- أدارك القارئ المعاني المقروءة والعناية البالغة بالمعني.
ج- هدفاً نفسياً، يتمثل في القراءة الهادئة التي تحقق التسلية والمتعة.
د- زيادة حصيلة القارئ اللغوية والفكرية وتنمية ميوله وتزويده بالمعارف الضرورية في حياته.
ثانياً: تقسيم القراءة من حيث الغرض:
فتقسم القراء من حيث الغرض إلى ثلاث أنواع هي:-
*[1]- القراءة الوظيفية:*
	ويقصد بها القراءة التي يوظفها القارئ حسب تخصصه أو وظيفته فمثلا تختلف قراءات الكبار أو الموظفين عن قراءات طلاب المدارس الثانوية أو الكليات
وتهدف القراءة الوظيفية إلى تنمية القدرات على الفهم وعلى استخلاص الفكرة الأساسية في المادة التي يتم قراءتها.
*[2]- القراءة التثقيفية:*
	وهي نوع من القراءة يتم بدافع المبادرة الشخصية من القارئ فيتصل بمصادر المعلومات للاستزادة من المعلومات العامة ومعرفة الأحداث الجارية والوقوف على وجهات النظر المختلفة في قضية ما والإطلاع على المعلومات الأساسية في مجالات مختلفة.
وهذا النوع من القراءة مهم في تكوين الإنسان المثقف الذي يلم بأطراف المعرفة الإنسانية. وهي ليست مفروضة على القارئ كالمواد الدراسية ولا يستعد القارئ بها لاجتياز الاختبارات ولكن هذا النوع من القراءة يكون من أجل الثقافة العامة.
*[3]- القراءة الترويحية:*
هي نوع من القراءة يلجأ إليها القارئ لقضاء وقت الفراغ في تسلية مفيدة ولتنمية حب القراءة والإطلاع، وهي تتيح للقارئ الاستمتاع بما يقرأ.
والقارئ في هذه القراءة الترفيهية حر في اختيار المادة القرائية التي توافق ميوله وتزوده بالمتعة الذهنية وتنمى لدية الإحساس بالجمال والتذوق الأدبي والفني.
وتمتاز القراءة الترويحية على القراءات الأخرى بعدم التقيد بالقواعد المتبعة عند القراءة الوظيفية أو التثقيفية، لأن المتعة هي السمة الغالبة على القراءة الترويحية.
ومن أمثلة القراءة الترويحية: قراءة القصص وقراءة النوادر والفكاهات وكتب التراجم، والكتب التاريخية، والمذكرات الشخصية، وأدب الرحلات..وغيرها كثير.
ويشترط التربويون والمتخصصون أن يتحقق في الشكل المادي للكتب الترويحية ثلاثة معايير هي: الجاذبية، والانقرائية، والتحمل.
*أهداف تعليم القراءة:*
تأكيداً لأهمية القراءة للفرد والمجتمع، اهتمت المناهج الدراسية بتعليم القراءة، كما حدد خبراء التربية وتعليم اللغة العربية للقراءة أهدافاً يمكن إيجازها فيما يلي:
1-	 تنمية الثروة اللغوية بالألفاظ والأساليب الجديدة.
2-	 تصحيح ما علق بذهن القارئ من كلمات عامية دارجة.
3-	 إتقان مهارات القراءة.
4-	الإطلاع على سائر أنواع المعرفة في شتي المجالات.
5-	 إثراء خبرات القارئ وتنمية مهاراته وقدراته الاجتماعية،  بتعرف أفكار الآخرين.
6-	 تكوين أحكام موضوعية متزنة صادرة عن فهم واقتناع.
7-	 تنمية قدرة القارئ على فهم ما يقرأ والتعبير الصحيح عنه,
8-	 مساعدة القارئ على مواجهة مشكلات الحياة ومحاولة                 حلها.
9-	 تكوين اهتمامات وميول إيجابية.
   10- غرس حب القراءة والإطلاع لدي الأطفال.
    11-استثمار أوقات الفراغ فيما يفيد، وتجنيب التلاميذ شرور الفراغ غير المستثمر.
 12-بناء الشخصية وتربيتها وتهذيبها.
*المراجع*-
1-	القراءة الصحيحة- نظام فعال لإتقان القراءة- في مجال الأعمال- فيلبس – مكتبة جرير.
2-	كيف ندرس القراءة بأسلوب منظم، تأليف: جيرالد دوفي.- جامعة ولاية ميتشجان.- ترجمة د: إبراهيم محمد السافعي.
3- بعض الكتاب والمراجع القديمة ولم يتسنى له حفظه
 :f2:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

شكرا أستاذ غريب الدار
عرض رائع للموضوع ، و مقدمة طيبة لموضوعك التالى .




> العملية الأولي (ميكانيكية):


مارأيك - طالما أن الفقرة تدور حول انتقال المقروء إلى الذهن عن طريق الحواس ، أن نسمى هذه العملية بالعملية الفسيولوجية بدلا من الميكانيكية ؟ فهى أفضل تعبيرا عن هذه العملية ؟
فى انتظار جديدك دائما ..
مع كل تمنياتى و تقديرى ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------

